# How to get a benzo prescription instead of ssri?



## Allegraj (Oct 20, 2014)

For background information, I went through a period of depression last year where I was prescribed first Zoloft and then celexa from my GP before tapering off all together. I also had mild anxiety at that time but the antidepressants aggravated it if anything. My therapist at the time referred me to a psychiatrist to get a diagnosis but by the time I had my appointment I was already on my medication so it was a short and sweet visit. 

Fast forward to now, I have been struggling with worsening anxiety, especially at work. I experience episodes where I can't stop hyperventilating and crying over my worries. I also have trouble sleeping because I can't get my mind off my anxieties. I want to go back to my psychiatrist and try to get a fast acting benzo just to take for sleep and in stressful situations but I'm terrified that either she'll put me on another antidepressant (which had bad side effects on me) or that she'll think I'm some kind of drug seeker. Any advice?


----------



## buckethead129 (Oct 20, 2014)

i dont know how old this is, but I personally see an addiction psychiatrist who prescribes 60 2mg klonopin , 60 8mg buprenorphine (ex opiate addict), and 60 30mg Temazepams for sleep. the klonopin does wonders for dealing with all my stress at work and in life.. but my advice would be say you know a friend who had great success on a med like Ativan on klonopin. if theyre not a anti benzo doc, I don't see why she wont.. btw what state? im in FL


----------



## buckethead129 (Oct 20, 2014)

he/she** I should say. but like I said if theyre not against benzos, and some are, tell her the ssri's are making things worse and make you oanic more, say you had to pull over driving while having an anxiety attack so you would be safe. im not saying to lie, but some times you gotta coax your damn diagnosis outta them, we sure pay em enough..


----------



## Allegraj (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in Washington state, and I do know a few people who take Xanax and the like but I don't want to ask them what doctor they go to for fear of making them uncomfortable. I'm planning on telling her all the gory details of my anxiety but it's giving me anxiety just thinking about talking to her about it!


----------



## seagarfy (May 6, 2014)

Just talk about how bad your anxiety is and what you're experiencing, I think that should be enough hopefully to get anxiety meds. That's what I did anyway, good luck!


----------



## thebirdistheword (Aug 24, 2010)

Ive been stuck on Loporzam/Ativan/Benzos/ all the same crap for several months now, and boy when I'm off it, I start getting panic attacks, it really doesn't make your life better. Use it occasionally, don't use it as a day-to-day thing, because now I'm stuck with it.


----------



## Such and Such (Sep 13, 2014)

Benzos are addictive and habit forming. You should be weary about getting them because they seem like a magic pill that makes everything better, when as a matter of fact they are a short term solution to a long term problem. You should discuss your problems with your psychiatrist and psychologist. A mixture of CBT and medication has a much higher recovery rate than just medication alone.

Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Have to agree with the other people here, not only are benzos really a bad choice for long-term constant use but they also are pretty ineffective alot of the time for social anxiety. I found and other have too that they just make you zoned out and tired when trying to be social; however if you take them for a specific situation like flying or whatnot very sparingly they can be great


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

buckethead129 said:


> i dont know how old this is, but I personally see an addiction psychiatrist who prescribes 60 2mg klonopin , 60 8mg buprenorphine (ex opiate addict), and 60 30mg Temazepams for sleep. the klonopin does wonders for dealing with all my stress at work and in life.. but my advice would be say you know a friend who had great success on a med like Ativan on klonopin. if theyre not a anti benzo doc, I don't see why she wont.. btw what state? im in FL


You see an addiction psychiatrist who prescribes you _temazepam_?


----------



## Allegraj (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for your responses, everyone. I don't want to use benzos as a long term solution, another reason I don't want to go back on SSRI's is because I don't like having to take medication every day. I just want to use it like an ibuprofen for pain, just in especially stressful situations, and to sleep sometimes. If my psychiatrist can suggest something similar to me that doesn't have the same addiction risks, I'll definitely take that. And I also want to continue talking things out and having regular appointments for therapy.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I think it depends on country. 

I've noticed that in the UK at least they seem to give out SSRI's constantly and Benzos rarely, whereas in the States it seems like they give Benzos out they're candies (correct me if I'm wrong?). This is the reason why I've never bothered to go to my GP and speak about my Anxiety - I just self medicate with unscheduled Benzo type drugs like Etizolam, which literally work exactly the same (6 times more powerful for anxiety than Valium according to Wikipedia)- just the chemical make up is slightly different so they're unscheduled.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

hworth said:


> Have to agree with the other people here, not only are benzos really a bad choice for long-term constant use but they* also are pretty ineffective alot of the time for social anxiety.*


I don't agree with the benzo-phobia doctors have, if the patient has tried a good selection of antidepressants, other anxiety meds and therapy and nothing is working then a benzo is worth a go. But at the same time I don't think benzos are miracle cure most people seem to think they are.

I believed the hype and I believed Ativan (lorazepam) was going to be the magic bullet for me but it just isn't. It helps me get through stressful situation and deal with racing thoughts, especially in the evenings, but it does nothing to actually help me engage socially, it doesn't lower my inhibitions. Even on a highish dose I can still go to class and sit there practically unable to speak, avoiding eye contact with anyone, terrified I'm going to be asked to participate.

Maybe other benzos have more of an effect on SA, or maybe some people are lucky and get a really good response from benzos..... but from what I have read it appears not. Most people who post on this forum just seem to end up popping Xanax like it is going out of fashion but still totally crippled by SA. I can't see the point in that, if they don't help get off them ASAP.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's OK to take Benzos and SSRI's at the same time. No interaction. Just ask your Doc for a script. My GP is very reluctant to prescribe benzos but I had a psychiatrist that handed them out like candy. Probably have better luck asking a psych for them.


----------



## buckethead129 (Oct 20, 2014)

Caedmon said:


> You see an addiction psychiatrist who prescribes you _temazepam_?


 Yes I do, I have built a report with my psychiatrist, he knows I am not abusing my meds nor diverting them. He's not a benzo-phobic doctor, but he picky on what he'll prescribe. I know he would never give me Xanax, even tho I don't even want it, Klonopin is so much more effective without getting you over-medicated.. (once you build a tolerance to it)

Why is it so shocking an addiction Dr gives me Temazepam? I legitimately have insomnia, and that's what its prescribed for, night time use only for sleep, or so says the bottle. he's a very smart addiction specialist/forensic psych. he would not give me these meds is he thought I was abusing them.. is that rare for an addiction dr to give someone Temazzies??:idea

been clean off heroin, oxy, and Xanax for almost 6 years due to these meds  which im proud to say iv began rebuilding life due to the help of not only the meds I'm prescribed, but having a great doc to about anything.. non-judgmental. I now have a steady job, a nice home to live in, a girl who im getting to know rather well whose really great, and uses no drugs but pot recreationally. Rock bottom was where I found a stable spot to rebuild. I don't run out of my meds early, I always pee clean for my doc, (and he checks to make sure my meds are in my system), so id say comparatively, from the days of digging around my arm with a syringe trying to find a vein to get my next H fix, and eating 5 Xanax bars at once, iv made ALOT of progress  thank you for reading. Peace.


----------



## voiceofreason (Oct 18, 2014)

I take 0.5mg Lorazepam for panic attacks as needed


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

buckethead129 said:


> is that rare for an addiction dr to give someone Temazzies??


I always thought it had a reputation as being addictive (that is, abuse-prone) among the benzodiazepines, plus there are so many different non-controlled sleep medications. I apologize if I misjudged your situation in a personal way though. That was not my intention. I suppose the proof is in the pudding. All my best wishes on your journey along the healthy side of the tracks.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

voiceofreason said:


> I take 0.5mg Lorazepam for panic attacks as needed


Does it work? Seems like an almost homeopathic dose to me.


----------



## voiceofreason (Oct 18, 2014)

UKguy said:


> Does it work? Seems like an almost homeopathic dose to me.


Works great. I keep a few with me at all times in case of emergency. That being said, if I feel a panic attack about to happen I will pop one immediately and things will mellow out. I can socialize fine on it.

0.5mg works for me because I haven't built up much of a tolerance.


----------



## buckethead129 (Oct 20, 2014)

Caedmon said:


> I always thought it had a reputation as being addictive (that is, abuse-prone) among the benzodiazepines, plus there are so many different non-controlled sleep medications. I apologize if I misjudged your situation in a personal way though. That was not my intention. I suppose the proof is in the pudding. All my best wishes on your journey along the healthy side of the tracks.


 thanks dude, you too, peace n love. lol. I do find if I take one during the day with my klonopin which I do occasionally, it jus enchances the anxiolytic affect and never really gets me that benzo "high" I used to look for, I simply use benzos now as a way to deal with all the assh*les and ignorance at work, lol I let it float right off my back. these meds have done wonders for me for quitting the use and abouse of all street narcs. and I can say im happy about that.. I can see how you would be thrown off by that Caedmon, it can be a drug you can abuse, (my doc even warned me) but so is caffeine! lol. its all in the person who has the meds n how they choose to use em. back in the day, when I was using heavy street narcs, ida prolly eaten all 60 klons, n 30 temazzies I get monthly in like 2 weeks, lol. but iv learned to use the medication as its prescribed, and let me tell you, it works out a whole lot better! haha hope everyone has a good and anxiety free day..

p.s- I don't know if this is the right spot to post this or not, but has anybody had any anxiolytic benefit from cannabis? I use cannabis rather frequently, it has little to no interaction with my meds, in fact my doc does not care I smoke when I told him it helps with anxiety n sleep. my urine screens show cannabis in my system every month, but he says nothing about this, if it was oxy, or an opiate he would kick me out n tell me to find another doc, iv seen it first hand in the office.. anyway, the RIGHT STRAIN of cannabis have wonderful anti-anxiety effects, and its 100% natural:b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Such and Such said:


> *Benzos are addictive* and habit forming. You should be weary about getting them because they seem like a magic pill that makes everything better, when as a matter of fact they are a short term solution to a long term problem.


Yeah, and if you drink a glass of wine with dinner you'll become a raging alcoholic because alcohol is highly addictive.:roll

The idea that benzos are universally problematic is nonsense. Millions of people take benzos without any such problems. Just like millions consume alcohol without becoming alcoholics.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Carefull with that drink Karl here prof. Stahl list how dependent one could get after just trying it just a once...

The thing with Tobacco is that it kills you earlier so you dont collect as much pension, plus the TAX to gov... Its a win/win situation for a goverment to sell cigarrets... 

With the "war on drugs" ohh one got DEA breathing down your neck if you prescribe some Anxiolytic drug!


Probability of becoming dependent when you
have tried a substance at least once
Tobacco 32%
Heroin 23%
Cocaine 17%
Alcohol 15%
Stimulants 11%
Anxiolytics 9%
Cannabis 9%
Analgesics 8%
Inhalants 4%

*Stahl's Essential Psychopharmacology 4th Ed


----------



## Allegraj (Oct 20, 2014)

I have an appointment with my Pdoc on Tuesday and I'm already overanalyzing and anticipating what could go wrong. How should I go about this? Should I tell her straight up about my hatred of SSRI's or should I wait for her to offer me a script of one before telling her that they don't suit me? Will she trust me to know that my body doesn't like ssri's or might she try to force one on my anyways? What if she doesn't mention benzos at all, should I bring it up as an option or play dumb? I have never taken any before so I don't have the "a friend gave me one once and it helped" excuse. Sorry for all the questions I just feel like the better feel I have of what will go down, the more chance I have of it going my way.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

^ i always been a straight shooter. This is what works, this is what is proven works...
I didn't get benzo until my mother went with me to the Dr. just to see what the heck they are doing. She is somewhat buisnesswomen/authority...

Got benzo prescribed that same meeting... 

There is no doubt that the only reason it was prescribed to me was that she was there...

And thats how sad it is... Sure i could go on about that you can get depended on it, and such...Or i could tell you how it saved my life, got me my first job, a GF...

Its usally a straight run through hell before benzo... SSRI 1or2 meds, SNRI 1 -efexor, TCA- Anafranil... After that usually they can consider BZ drugs...

But im not raising BZ to the skyes, in fact i take beta blocker Inderal/propranolol anyday of the week over Xanax or such... But thats me...


I would probably complaine about, nightmares, waking up with panic attacks, and sexual disfunction no ability to climax... And what horribly impact that has on your life...


----------



## Allegraj (Oct 20, 2014)

I wish I had the "balls" to be so straightforward but I just don't (SA right there, afraid to say what I really mean). 
My best bet right now I think is stressing that I am NOT depressed whatsoever, that I especially get stressed at night thinking about my problems/can't sleep, and that my anxiety comes in waves/that I need something to take on an as-needed basis, not something to be chained to daily for life. And I can always go into the nitty gritty of all the horrible things ssri's did to me (nasty stomach issues, no sex drive whatsoever).


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Allegraj said:


> I wish I had the "balls" to be so straightforward but I just don't (SA right there, afraid to say what I really mean).
> My best bet right now I think is stressing that I am NOT depressed whatsoever, that I especially get stressed at night thinking about my problems/can't sleep, and that my anxiety comes in waves/that I need something to take on an as-needed basis, not something to be chained to daily for life. And I can always go into the nitty gritty of all the horrible things ssri's did to me (nasty stomach issues, no sex drive whatsoever).


Do a blood test could be an overactive Thyroid, or the opposit, wich raises Noradrenaline... could be low on vitamines or minerals. An STD or any inflammatory condition... Hypogonadism/hormons...
Alot comes to play, one should check it out before going on well any kind of brainmeds...

but it's easier to hand you a fistfull of Zoloft and some Valium...


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

And yeah i had a hysterical female 60 year old pdoc screaming at me; YOU ARE NOT A DR... I DONT CARE WHAT SCIENCE SAYS....

I almost feared i would have to punch her. Ehh i met my fair share of weird Dr.s...:blank


----------



## Allegraj (Oct 20, 2014)

That is literally my worst fear! Haha just give me a panic attack in your office why don't you? Then offer me some good old antidepressants? Thanks haha


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Allegraj said:


> That is literally my worst fear! Haha just give me a panic attack in your office why don't you? Then offer me some good old antidepressants? Thanks haha


Beta blocker Inderal/propranolol helps for that, but i had that and i would say like "excuse me im getting a panic attack"... And i would just sit there for several minutes till it went away, then continue the conversation...

But its a "neutral zone"...And they know what it is. Its not like one wants to say that when with friends or girls.
They be like that dude is weird....


----------

